# Cheap 48" T8 (2x32 watt) Shop Lights that work!



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Those are awesome lights. I may invest in some for the racks I am planning in the spring. And DIAMOND PLATE ROCKS!!!!!:biggrin: (Yes, I am a city hick, and am waiting to see how many people ask what "rattle canning" means.)

What type of bulbs do you have in them?


----------



## sevenyearnight (May 1, 2011)

I love diamond plate, I don't think it's *******, it's industrial. 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

sevenyearnight said:


> I love diamond plate, I don't think it's *******, it's industrial.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


*******, industrial. It is amazing how often those two cross paths. Lol.:hihi:


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Those are awesome lights. I may invest in some for the racks I am planning in the spring. And DIAMOND PLATE ROCKS!!!!!:biggrin: (Yes, I am a city hick, and am waiting to see how many people ask what "rattle canning" means.)
> 
> What type of bulbs do you have in them?



Right now I'm running... 

2: Insanely priced _ZooMed "FloraSun" _bulbs (read as you just payed too much for a 5500k bulb) in one fixture.

and...

2: $8.00 for the pair, _GE 6500k "daylight"_ bulbs (read as you just pulled your head out of your arse and realized if you don't buy things with "Aquarium" or "Fish Tank" in the label you save tons of money)


:iamwithst


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

sevenyearnight said:


> I love diamond plate, I don't think it's *******, it's industrial.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


Naw...it's *******...'dem industrialists done stole dat ide'er from us ********... :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Daximus said:


> Right now I'm running...
> 
> 2: Insanely priced _ZooMed "FloraSun" _bulbs (read as you just payed too much for a 5500k bulb) in one fixture.
> 
> ...


ROFL!!! I have one of the ZooMed T5HO bulbs and it was like 40 bucks. I think Lol. *facepalm*

Lol. I was just going to suggest the GE bulbs. I know Wal-Mart sells them. Did you find them anywhere else? And the saving tons of money is why I started using dome lamps from Loews, and the GE spiral CFL bulbs from Wal-Mart that are like 5 bucks for 2 of them.:hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Daximus said:


> Naw...it's *******...'dem industrialists done stole dat ide'er from us ********... :hihi:


*laughing so hard at this statement, that no sound is coming out*


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> ROFL!!! I have one of the ZooMed T5HO bulbs and it was like 40 bucks. I think Lol. *facepalm*
> 
> Lol. I was just going to suggest the GE bulbs. I know Wal-Mart sells them. Did you find them anywhere else? And the saving tons of money is why I started using dome lamps from Loews, and the GE spiral CFL bulbs from Wal-Mart that are like 5 bucks for 2 of them.:hihi:


I live in the middle of no where...I have adapted to finding things that serve purposes they were never intended for. :hihi: Luckily, my little mom & pop Ace Hardware has the 6500ks for sale. Wal-Mart might as well...I don't know.

I'm not poo-pooing some of the sweet T5HO setups or anything like that, they are awesome. Simple fact is, you don't need to spend that much money...just like dirt vs. other substrates. Dirt works, so do the others...dirt might require a bit more effort, but it's not inferior just because it's cheap.



cableguy69846 said:


> *laughing so hard at this statement, that no sound is coming out*


:biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Daximus said:


> I live in the middle of no where...I have adapted to finding things that serve purposes they were never intended for. :hihi: Luckily, my little mom & pop Ace Hardware has the 6500ks for sale. Wal-Mart might as well...I don't know.
> 
> I'm not poo-pooing some of the sweet T5HO setups or anything like that, they are awesome. Simple fact is, you don't need to spend that much money...just like dirt vs. other substrates. Dirt works, so do the others...dirt might require a bit more effort, but it's not inferior just because it's cheap.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. I have a T5HO fixture on my emersed tub. The only reason I have it is cuz I got it on sale for 50 bucks, and was going to use it on a 45 gallon tank. Sold the tank, couldn't part with the light. As for dirt, don't think I will use anything else. I have some Aqua Soil I am going to try, but I got it for free. Why spend tons of money for that when you can get dirt and sand for a fraction of the cost? Better on the wallet and saves my life as the fiancee doesn't want to kill me for spending way too much money on fancy dirt for a water box with some weeds in it. Lol.:hihi:


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

i have 2 of the first pic, got them for $10 each from walmart. + $14 in bulb = $24 total. not bad 

saw the same light(homedebot link) at lowes for $15 each + $8 in bulb = $23 total.
not BAD... but it came in white and black not sure if there any Diamond Plate one.

are you running glass top on that tank?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Great thread, shows you don't need to spend big $$$ to grow plants. Thanks for starting this.

BUT those aren't Cheap! Next to those in HomeDepot are the $9.99 4' T-12 hanging fixtures offered in your choice of White, White or White. Yours are high tech compared to mine. 

I run two of the _REAL Cheap_ fixtures over 4-20Ls placed Side x Side as my grow-out farm. Here's what I grew in one tank with T-12 tubes. Tubes bought in a 10 pack called the contractors box $19.99.

Emersed tank (3 months)


















Sumersed tank (1 month)


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

That's some nice looking Downoi Dogfish.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

In.a.Box said:


> are you running glass top on that tank?


Most of the time, no. I put them on when I leave town for a few days, simply to help keep the heat in (I turn down the house thermostat). :icon_cool




DogFish said:


> Great thread, shows you don't need to spend big $$$ to grow plants. Thanks for starting this.
> 
> BUT those aren't Cheap! Next to those in HomeDepot are the $9.99 4' T-12 hanging fixtures offered in your choice of White, White or White. Yours are high tech compared you mine.


My lights might be High Tech, but you sir have the high tech dog poo substrate. That my friend, is priceless. :icon_mrgr


----------



## sevenyearnight (May 1, 2011)

*Confusing image of a ******* somehow inspiring Trent Reznor*

To me, ******* implies duct tape, Mickey Mouse rigging, and mismatching tack. I think those lights are just dazzling.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

sevenyearnight said:


> *Confusing image of a ******* somehow inspiring Trent Reznor*
> 
> To me, ******* implies duct tape, Mickey Mouse rigging, and mismatching tack. I think those lights are just dazzling.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



Well thanks, I really appreciate it. 

I kid about the red neck stuff, although some of my friends dance closely on that line. NiN rocks too. That said, I'm sure I confuse a few people as I pass them on my CBR wearing cowboy boots and a backwards Mossy Oak hat. I'm a conundrum. :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> That's some nice looking Downoi Dogfish.


Thanks But, I sold the farm. They were emersed grown in dirt.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

DogFish said:


> Thanks But, I sold the farm. They were emersed grown in dirt.


Dang. Wish I would have known that. I would have loved some.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

Daximus said:


> Most of the time, no. I put them on when I leave town for a few days, simply to help keep the heat in (I turn down the house thermostat). :icon_cool


have any problem with water evaporation into the lights?
i want to just sit my light on top of the black trim but at the same time kinda scare of water evaporation.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

In.a.Box said:


> have any problem with water evaporation into the lights?
> i want to just sit my light on top of the black trim but at the same time kinda scare of water evaporation.


Hasn't been an issue for me. When water evaporates, it...well, it evaporates. The only concern I see with lights directly on the rim without glass is excessive splashing. If you have bubbles in the water constantly popping on the surface, or an elevated spray bar splashing, then you will get water on the lights. My spray bar is about 1/2 inch under the water line...no splashing. 

Even with all that said, I have an exposed light on my 30 gallon that did have aeration for ever and the lamp was constantly wet...like after a morning dew, but even that one is still running. 

Your mileage may vary, but without splashing or bubbles I don't see it being an issue.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks dax.


----------



## Only One Haze (Nov 10, 2011)

Did you happen to notice if they had something similar in 36" size?


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Only One Haze said:


> Did you happen to notice if they had something similar in 36" size?


They did not have any sizes of this kind other than 48 inch unfortunately. I looked online for you as well. Once you get out of the 48" size they are mostly "kitchen like" and mostly white. It's one of those things, most shop lights are 48", therefore a lot more variety at that size. Sorry.

I've been searching for something similar for my 30 gallon to no avail. 

For odd sized tanks I would suggest this method. *Jmrmotorhead* and *Moose* are genius in this thread. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/153195-my-inexpensive-cfl-light-solution.html 

These are dirt cheap, and they use dirt cheap "daylight" 6500k CFLs. They can be configured for any tank size. Once painted they look amazing. As a bonus, you have so many options available for configuration. You can easily swap bulbs to increase/decrease intensity and/or reconfigure the height as well. 

I will be going this route with my 30g, and I might end up this way on my 90g if I ever desire more intensity than my current setup is providing. roud:


----------



## Only One Haze (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah, I am looking for something for a 30 gallon as well. Right now I just have horizontally mounted CFLs in the regular hood light housing as the fluorescent didnt work. May have to go the route of the dome lights. Thanks!


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Only One Haze said:


> Yeah, I am looking for something for a 30 gallon as well. Right now I just have horizontally mounted CFLs in the regular hood light housing as the fluorescent didnt work. May have to go the route of the dome lights. Thanks!


Those dome lights are the best...they really work well. You just have to dress them up a bit. My thoughts on my 30g were to get some glass cut for the top. Make sure the glass is an inch or so short from the back of the tank for your HOB/intakes/heater cords or whatever. Then cut the glass again lengthwise giving myself a 4 inch "door" for the front, and set them on the back side. 

Or I might just hang them and go open top. :biggrin:


----------



## Only One Haze (Nov 10, 2011)

man...now you got me to thinking...haha


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Dome lights are amazing. I didn't look at the thread the Daximus posted, but I use cheap ones from Lowes. These fixtures with these bulbs on my 10 gallon tank, and my 20 high, and both tanks are high light now.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Only One Haze said:


> man...now you got me to thinking...haha


It requires some tinkering but it can be done. Depends on your personality I suppose...I'd rather fiddle with something than go out and buy the right thing, lol. 





cableguy69846 said:


> Dome lights are amazing. I didn't look at the thread the Daximus posted, but I use cheap ones from Lowes. These fixtures with these bulbs on my 10 gallon tank, and my 20 high, and both tanks are high light now.


Same lights. roud:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Daximus said:


> It requires some tinkering but it can be done. Depends on your personality I suppose...I'd rather fiddle with something than go out and buy the right thing, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love those lights.roud:


----------



## Only One Haze (Nov 10, 2011)

Daximus said:


> It requires some tinkering but it can be done. Depends on your personality I suppose...I'd rather fiddle with something than go out and buy the right thing, lol.


That's exactly how I am. Thats why I just wired up two double sockets into my existing light housing when the fluorescent lights decided they didnt wanna work. Think I will get some of the domes.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

They also have these *******/industrial farming fixtures cheap on the internet for use with those spiral CF bulbs. I think these brooder lamp fixtures look cleaner and more durable than the cheaper clamp on lights everyone else seems to use. 

I'm thinking that these will do nicely for my future 6' long tank and my 20L tank. I'll use a dimmer if I can find some dimmable CFL 6500 K bulbs.

The wire guard easily comes off.










http://www.bicwarehouse.com/brooder-heat-lamp-550165.html

http://www.hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Brooder-Light-Fixture.html

http://www.flemingoutdoors.com/inhelabr1.html

http://www.fdsons.com/182-8ft-sjew-brood-lampclamp-167-p-49353.html


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Nice thread.:thumbsup:

I'am using the same HD work lamp dome ^ above ^^ but it gives me another option of using this linear fixture.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I have the 48" diamond plate HD fixture, I used it on a 55g tank. Loved it. I'm going to use two of them on my 125 and see how that goes. I always recommend using glass tops on a tank if you're going to set the lights directly on the tank. I also bought the clear plastic tubes they sell at HD to cover T8 bulbs. The are splash guards and only cost a dollar or so.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

driftwoodhunter said:


> I have the 48" diamond plate HD fixture, I used it on a 55g tank. Loved it. I'm going to use two of them on my 125 and see how that goes. _I always recommend using glass tops on a tank if you're going to set the lights directly on the tank._ I also bought the clear plastic tubes they sell at HD to cover T8 bulbs. The are splash guards and only cost a dollar or so.


Whoops. :biggrin:

This is never a bad idea. Mine have gotten splashed pretty good, but they are still kicking. The ballast is in a separate compartment on top, I think that helps. Mine do need a good cleaning from all the water spots though.


----------



## MichaelMcG (Mar 16, 2012)

how are these lights holding up daximus?


----------



## wacky (Jun 4, 2012)

Cool Lights ..... I am setting up a 55 ..... going to check them out further ..... thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## MichaelMcG (Mar 16, 2012)

ya im gonna get 1 set for my 55 ill be setting up as soon as im done mineralizing some top soil. if they only last a year who cares they are 35 bucks.


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

MichaelMcG said:


> ya im gonna get 1 set for my 55 ill be setting up as soon as im done mineralizing some top soil. if they only last a year who cares they are 35 bucks.


Yeah if you're talking about the Diamond Plate T8 fixture from Home Depot the reviews aren't real great on them holding up long term. I'll find out once I get mine hung. 

If you haven't already, check out the new chart Hoppy did on the Diamond Plate fixture showing PAR vs Distance:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=185893


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm confused, did you add a mirror, or is that tin foil for reflective properties? Lol.

I saw a similar fixture at Walmart today, crazy cheap. 

2x32W T8, the white version was $10, the stainless steel was $15. Two T8 6.5k 32W bulbs were $10. So about $25 for a stainless steel fixture + light! But even the SS was not very reflective.

Didn't get it tho... no room for now


----------



## MichaelMcG (Mar 16, 2012)

sowNreap said:


> If you haven't already, check out the new chart Hoppy did on the Diamond Plate fixture showing PAR vs Distance:
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=185893


Thanks. no i didnt see that and i dont know how i missed it i thought i read everything about these lights lol i guess the reflector makes this lights stronger than alot of people thought.

@xenxes the inside of the fixture is painted chrome also so that makes for a great reflector.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

MichaelMcG said:


> Thanks. no i didnt see that and i dont know how i missed it i thought i read everything about these lights lol i guess the reflector makes this lights stronger than alot of people thought.
> 
> @xenxes the inside of the fixture is painted chrome also so that makes for a great reflector.


Would this work? http://www.amazon.com/Krylon-1404-Metallic-Chrome-Aluminum/dp/B000S0WWG2/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt 

Or did you use a more reflective paint?


----------



## MichaelMcG (Mar 16, 2012)

xenxes said:


> Would this work? http://www.amazon.com/Krylon-1404-Metallic-Chrome-Aluminum/dp/B000S0WWG2/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt
> 
> Or did you use a more reflective paint?


the lights that this thread is referring to is a specific fixture available at home depot for 35 bucks (check the first post for the link). this fixture is already chrome covered/painted aluminum.

if you are trying to DIY a good reflector for a different t8 fixture then i would think that chrome spray paint should be a decent option.. but i dont really know much about lighting so dont take my word for it.

all i know is what i have read about this specific home depot diamond plate fixture in sowNreaps thread where him and hoppy provided alot of great info


----------



## Brian041 (Sep 10, 2012)

May seem like a dumb question but for the 48" fixture pictured, would 48" bulbs work on them? Or would they have to be smaller? I'm planning on getting one for the 75 gallon I'm setting up soon, but I'm not sure what length bulb to get.


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

Is that safe to put the light right on top of the tank? To my knowledge there isn't a cover over the bulbs. I'd totally rock it out if it isn't an issue. Has anyone else done it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

cableguy69846 said:


> Those are awesome lights. I may invest in some for the racks I am planning in the spring. And DIAMOND PLATE ROCKS!!!!!:biggrin: (


On these light fixtures, at least locally, the diamond plate is embossed mylar film. It still reflects really well. You can see the bulb reflected twice.


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

alipper said:


> Is that safe to put the light right on top of the tank? To my knowledge there isn't a cover over the bulbs. I'd totally rock it out if it isn't an issue. Has anyone else done it?


The Diamond Plate fixture from Home Depot doesn't have a cover. You could always use the plastic tube(bulb) protectors for them though they will cut the light down just a wee bit. Refer to this link for more info on how much the bulb protector cut the light, Lux/par chart, pictures and assorted other conversations about it :http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=185893



Brian041 said:


> May seem like a dumb question but for the 48" fixture pictured, would 48" bulbs work on them? Or would they have to be smaller? I'm planning on getting one for the 75 gallon I'm setting up soon, but I'm not sure what length bulb to get.


It uses regular 48" t8 bulbs that can be purchased on Home Depot. I'm using mine on a 75 gallon tank. Refer to the same link above for more info & Lux/par readings for this fixture. You can skip reading all the actual numbers if you want since Hoppy used them to make a chart. Or you can use them to guessimate what distance you might want to hang it depending on how tall your tank is and lighting requirement.


----------

